# Struvite Crystals in Urine--Food Recommendations?



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

Tino is 14 weeks tomorrow. He developed crystals in his urine on Thanksgiving night. I knew something was wrong because his pee behavior changed dramatically and suddenly--peeing all over the yard instead of emptying his bladder in one go, and returning to the pee pad repeatedly only to produce a few drops. Our previous Hav never had urinary issues, but I had a cat who developed crystals/UTIs so I've had some experience with this and I knew to take Tino in right away. His urinalysis showed no UTI but he had struvite crystals. Vet put him on Hill's c/d (not the greatest quality food), which cleared up the issue within one day, thank heavens as I have had UTI's and I know how uncomfortable he must have been. 

My question: which food to give moving forward? Breeder was feeding a mix of Eukanuba small puppy and Blue Buffalo small puppy, so I continued that when we brought him home. It's possible that the prepared treats I had been giving him caused the crystals--I actually discontinued them a few days before Thanksgiving because his stools were a little loose, and I have since switched to poached chicken breast for treats. I'm not convinced that his kibble caused the crystals, but don't want to reintroduce either kibble if anyone here knows them to be the cause of crystals. Anyone have experience with either of these foods with regard to urinary pH? Or recommendations as to a brand that you have found to be successful in maintaining proper pH so crystals don't return?

Thanks!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Specifically for a health issue, I'd listen to the vet until the issue is completely cleared up. However, vets often take samples and receive perks from dog food manufacturers because pet owners place so much trust in vet recommendations.

This is a great independent site to check dog food brands. Many of the five star foods are readily available and our Havs eat so little, personally, I wouldn't give my dogs anything but a five star food:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/hills-science-diet-ideal-balance-grain-free/

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm definitely leaving him on the Rx food until I get the green light from the vet. Just thinking ahead as to what to do next. Thanks for the link to the five star brands!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Tino certainly is adorable  I began Isabella on Orijen puppy . . .and switched to FreshPet Select at a year because I can get it locally. Raider's breeder had him on Iams, but I'm gradually switching him over to Blue Buffalo wilderness puppy.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, I've never heard of a hav having the crystals so young...  I'm so sorry.

Tillie went through this VERY recently, she 'only' had 2 HUGE pee "accidents" on our beds, but that was VERY out of the norm for her so I took her in as soon as I figured out it was indeed HER peeing and not one of our cats! 
Vet put her on antibiotics and had me adding extra water to her food. I have homecooked for TIllie for a year and a 1/2 now and consulted with her nutritionist and both the vet and the nutritionists do NOT feel is was related to her food at all... very odd. indeed!
Sorry I don't have better info for you, but hang in there!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

much of these problems are lack of water possibly. I would cosult with a nutritionist like Sabine. She deals with these issues all the time. Cats in particular are prone to this and one of the reasons is kibble is too dry. Dogs are somewhat in the same boat when it comes to kibble and lack of water. To quote Sabine ..." A greater incidence of bladder diseases and stones/crystals in animals eating dry food is one
result. An increasing number of American Veterinary Medical Association members, including
board-certified veterinary nutritionists, are now strongly recommending the feeding of canned
food only instead of dry kibble to cats, but the issue has not been officially addressed in dogs,
since they have a slightly better ability to compensate by drinking from their water bowl."


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. Dave, I recently read the link you posted on ditching the food bowl and have been moving in that direction, making Tino work throughout the day for his food. He is eating about half as much kibble as before, and I do add a little warm water to it to help his water intake. I keep fresh water around and he drinks frequently. I will continue to monitor the situation. My cat had the same problem when she was very young and she outgrew it--hopefully Tino will outgrow it as well. I read that cranberry extract powder is very effective and safe for urinary health.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mmphelps said:


> Thank you all for your replies. Dave, I recently read the link you posted on ditching the food bowl and have been moving in that direction, making Tino work throughout the day for his food. He is eating about half as much kibble as before, and I do add a little warm water to it to help his water intake. I keep fresh water around and he drinks frequently. I will continue to monitor the situation. My cat had the same problem when she was very young and she outgrew it--hopefully Tino will outgrow it as well. I read that cranberry extract powder is very effective and safe for urinary health.


yeah training with dry foods makes it a little more difficult. Do keep an eye on it, if it recurrs I would recommend finding out whether a food change to canned , freeze dried , or raw would help. Kibble in general can be the culprit.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Wysong makes a holistic powdered supplement for struvites. 
http://www.wysong.net/products/ph-dog-cat-supplement.php

I've had great success with the one that is formulated for oxalates which are harder to keep at bay. Stone and crystal free for nearly 5 years. Just add to a quality grain free food.


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks rdanielle!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

rdanielle said:


> Wysong makes a holistic powdered supplement for struvites.
> http://www.wysong.net/products/ph-dog-cat-supplement.php
> 
> I've had great success with the one that is formulated for oxalates which are harder to keep at bay. Stone and crystal free for nearly 5 years. Just add to a quality grain free food.


interesting... I wonder what Sabine's thoughts on this are? I would be interested to ask her, cause I would love to have something like this...


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

When Bella was a little over a year and was diagnosed with struvite crystals, I went all the possible routes to help her but finally ended up with a perscription food from Royal Canin called SO. Since she's been on that canned food, thankfully, she hasn't had a problem.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

If it was me and I had such a young puppy develop crystals I would change to a good canned food diet. It probably doesn't cost that much more and they love it .


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I would avoid Royal Canin SO at all costs as it has less nutritional value than Beneful! Not too mention that when I had my two older ones that it nearly sucked the life out of the younger of the two and there were always recurrences of crystals/stones + lots of vet visits. 

Just 2 weeks after switching her to a grain free food with the addition of the Wysong pH supplement she was a new dog. She got her spunk back where before she laid around more like a senior dog when she was only 3-4 years old. Also, no recurrences of stones of crystals for 4 + years till we ran out of the supplement and I screwed up and thought she was ok without it.


----------

